# Why the status of my application is set to USED on MoHRE website?



## Azurekhanboy (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, 

I signed the labour contract and sent it back to the employer. The employer shared the transaction number with me so I can check my status on MoHRE website.

When I checked the status, it says "USED". I mean the status is *USED *and permit type is "*ELECTRONIC WORK PERMIT APPLICATION*".

Wha to do?


----------



## Azurekhanboy (Jan 22, 2019)

What does it mean?


----------

